
Keming: A new typography term - danw
http://www.ironicsans.com/2008/02/idea_a_new_typography_term.html
======
aston
Upmod for the joke almost no hacker will get.

~~~
mercurio
Actually this is a joke thats quite 'hackable'. Let me illustrate:

You don't know what kerning is. You can make out that you are on a typography
site so you have a basic idea of the kind of things it could be referring to.
You notice that 'keming' and 'kerning' are visually really close, and that
keming is defined as a wrong type of kerning. The only difference between the
two words is 'rn' and 'm'. Thinking about what typographers would find
interesting about this, you realize that sometimes if letters aren't separated
properly, it would make it hard to read some words unambiguously. This could
be an important enough issue for typographers that they might have a specific
term for it. So maybe kerning describes the idea that letters should be
properly spaced inside words, or maybe only the spacing of particularly
troublesome letters, or even just the 'rn' combination. Either way you have a
plausible idea what kerning means. Now you look at whether the joke makes
sense with this idea. You see that it does, that keming would be both
literally and visually wrong kerning, and the definition makes for a
particularly clever pun. So everything fits together, and you can be
reasonably confident that you get the joke and the broad meaning of kerning.
You just reverse engineered the joke. Thats hacking.

~~~
aston
My money's on the hacker who just goes straight to the documentation.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerning>

~~~
mercurio
Where's the fun in that? :)

------
simianstyle
i absolutely love it :)

